
Open Robotics - Legal Immunity for open robotic platforms - Swannie
http://blog.law.cornell.edu/voxpop/2011/07/01/open-robotics/
======
sturadnidge
Really, really good read.

Although I think the argument is a little flawed - it's basically along the
lines of "if it's open, you'll be able to customise it yourself". Assuming you
know how, or have the capability to learn how.

Even if they start completely open, one can't help but feel the robot
manufacturers move towards closed systems just because it's just a size-of-
market type issue. Kind of like if the auto manufacturers were only interested
in selling to people who were mechanics, and thus designed open engines and
cars... wouldn't be long before someone figured out a more viable business
model would be to close the system if it meant they could then sell to anyone
(not necessarily saying that i think that, just saying many people would).

~~~
Symmetry
Or if its open, you can buy products that customize it in ways that the
builder didn't intend. Most people don't program, but they do benefit from
being able to install third party software on their computers.

------
Ronkdar
Open and closed both have their pros and cons. A healthy market will see a mix
of both.

------
clistctrl
I would not be surprised if by the time my kids are ready for college, I will
be hearing about their excitement for a class where they learn about teaching
various robot platforms new skills.

